# Benutzeroberfläche Programm Bewertung



## protectedzone (2. Sep 2013)

Hallo
Ich musste mich ein wenig im Umgang mit Benutzeroberflächen beschäftigen. Ich habe kürzlich ein Programm geschrieben, das ich sowieso benötige. Mit dem Programm kann man die Maus steuern. 

Also man kann angeben, wohin die Maus fährt, wo sie einen Links- oder Rechtsklick macht usw.

Auf www.protectedzone.de/mousemover.php kann man die jar Datei downloaden. 

Vielleicht kann einer mal einen Blick hineinwerfen und evt. von Bugs oder sonstigem berichten?


----------



## javampir (2. Sep 2013)

Hallo,
ganz nett, ich hatte jetzt leider nicht die zeit mich vollständig reinzudenken.
was mir aufgefallen ist: die Beschriftung der radiobuttons lässt sich total schlecht lesen, man hat den schwarzen Hintergrund und dann die zacken der hellgrauen beschriftungsfelder mit schriftfarbe weiß, das macht sich gar nicht gut.
vlt ist die lösung einfach RadioButton#setBackground(Color.black)
Ansonsten, ich schaus mir bei Gelegenheit noch mal an
javampir


----------



## protectedzone (2. Sep 2013)

Ok ich habe das ausgebessert und die neue Version hochgeladen.


----------

